# My Other Pets!



## Lia (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a silver dapple dachshund named Pepper. He's the love of my life! He's a little protector, and is always following me around!







He has beautiful baby blue eyes <3








Then we have the girly looking male cat, we found outside the house on Easter morning he was starving and skinny as a rail so I snuck him some tuna and he stayed ever since! I named him Snowflake, thinking it was a female cat, but it ended up being a boy, but the name stuck! 







He likes to attack bushes when I wiggle them







He also likes rolling in chalk!







He's also a super villain, ignore my ugly mug in the picture XD 

Well those are my animals besides my spontaneous o be adopted rats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pepper is adorable! 
I have a dapple female named Lucie <3 it won't let me post my pictures on here from my phone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

